# NOS 26" SCHWINN KING STING



## Xlobsterman

The latest addition to my vintage Schwinn Cruiser collection - NOS KING STING 5 speed


----------



## bikemonkey

Trippin' bike...! Congratulations on a super rare NOS find - can't imagine any being salted away like that. 

Do you have a High Sierra in Smoked Chrome? Your post triggered memories of selling these King Stings and High Sierra's in Va. Beach in the early 80s. I though they were bitchin' bikes and still do. I wonder how the smoked finish held up over the years?


----------



## Xlobsterman

bikemonkey said:


> Trippin' bike...! Congratulations on a super rare NOS find - can't imagine any being salted away like that.
> 
> Do you have a High Sierra in Smoked Chrome? Your post triggered memories of selling these King Stings and High Sierra's in Va. Beach in the early 80s. I though they were bitchin' bikes and still do. I wonder how the smoked finish held up over the years?






I don't have any Sierra's but I do have this Sidewinder I found on Craigslist 2 years ago! 




 

And here is what it looked like when I found it.


----------



## ADVHOG

Very nice!


----------



## Clark58mx

Very cool find. I have a Super clean, possibly NOS 82 Sidewinder. I have the original sales receipt and manual. Love these bikes


----------



## Schwinn1776

Riding my 83 sidewinder is a blast!


----------



## Xlobsterman

I finally took possession of my NOS 1982 King Sting. The seller was close by, and hand delivered the bike to me yesterday! It just needs a good dusting off, and a cable clip for the rear brake cable.......


----------



## fat tire trader

That's nice! I remember buying a red single speed King Sting when they came out in 1980? I built it up with my favorite parts, rode it for a year and sold it. Its one of the bikes that I wish I had not sold. I have a NOS silver 5 speed frame like yours, but I still really want a single speed one again.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

never seen one of those before... pretty cool bike.


----------



## birdzgarage

this one changed hands at the long beach swap last weekend.seemed to be a good price to me.both guys were happy.P.o.said he got it from a schwinn dealership.it was their display bike.pic doesn't do it justice.i bought a 1983 Robinson pro f+f from the same guy.


----------



## sarmisluters

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 780157 this one changed hands at the long beach swap last weekend.seemed to be a good price to me.both guys were happy.P.o.said he got it from a schwinn dealership.it was their display bike.pic doesn't do it justice.i bought a 1983 Robinson pro f+f from the same guy.




That is a score !


----------



## schwinnderella

My similar 1983 Chicago Sierra with cantilever brakes.


----------



## Xlobsterman

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 780157 this one changed hands at the long beach swap last weekend.seemed to be a good price to me.both guys were happy.P.o.said he got it from a schwinn dealership.it was their display bike.pic doesn't do it justice.i bought a 1983 Robinson pro f+f from the same guy.




Very nice, and it is cool to see another one in decent condition. These bikes were made to be ridden, and that's what most people did when they purchased them. I have seen a few pics of them posted on the web, but most of them were well used, as they should be!

I purchased the bike I have now only because of it's condition, and I figured it would be rare for me to see another one in this condition up for sale! I paid top dollar for it, but it is just something to remind me of the good-ole-days of working at the Schwinn shop back in the day. It will be displayed underneath my vintage Schwinn Clock I have from the shop I worked at in Manhattan Beach, California.............


----------



## Kingsting708

I'm looking to sell a 1980 king sting.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Found a silver one  at a thift shop 8n Reno  a couple years ago and thought I did pretty good when I paid 25 bux for it and sold it for 150 on Craigslist list the very next day , had the original Schwinn studded gum wall tires and was very clean.
Wish I still had it


----------



## Xlobsterman

Kingsting708 said:


> I'm looking to sell a 1980 king sting.




Price please............and more pics of the drive side.


----------



## mroemke3759

bikemonkey said:


> Trippin' bike...! Congratulations on a super rare NOS find - can't imagine any being salted away like that.
> 
> Do you have a High Sierra in Smoked Chrome? Your post triggered memories of selling these King Stings and High Sierra's in Va. Beach in the early 80s. I though they were bitchin' bikes and still do. I wonder how the smoked finish held up over the years?



Like this, that I'm building into a king sting? This is a NOS High Sierra 87 frame in Smoked Chrome. Still need a good fork, and a good set of wheels!


----------

